# Sadzīves tehnika >  Gaujas remonts

## Buks

Sveiki!

Viens labs cilvēks man iedeva savu portatīvo datoru, lai varētu rokas pataisnot. Lapsim monitors reizēm nestrādā, pareizāk sakot - reizēm strādā.  ::  Galvenā problēma, noteikt ir izlūzušajā eņģē. Kādēļ noteikti kādam vadiņam zūd kontakts. Pašlaik gribu sataisīt eņģi, naivi cerot, ka pēc tam kontaktu problēma arī tiks atrisināta.
Domāju ka varētu iesēdināt uzgriežņus uz epoksīda līmes un tad pieskrūvēt. Bet, varbūt var atrast jaunas tās vadīklas (ja tas ir iespējams) un vecās noslīpēt nost un jaunas ielīmēt ar epoksīda līmi. Katrā ziņā, vēlos dzirdēt kāda gudrāka cilvēka viedokli.

Paldies,
Dāvis

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es esmu līdzīgu gadījumu līmējis, tikai pie tā uzgriežņa es sākumā pielodēju vairākas stieples kā armējumu un tās iekausēju korpusā lai uzgrieznis neizkustētos. Pēc tam to visu salēju ar epoksīdu un lieko izslīpēju beigās. Sūdzības nav.
Bet tā pat kontaktu problēma būs jārisina, pati no sevis nepazudīs.

----------


## Buks

Man mājās ir tikai parastā lodalva, vai ar to var pielodēt pie misiņa uzgriežņa? Lai gan man liekas, ka epoksīds tur tik stingri, ka varētu arī nelodēt, vai arī es kļūdos? Un, cik reizes esmu kausējis ar karstumu, tad plastmasa tika saraujas, neko iekausēt nav izdevies. Vai kausēšanai tiek izmantots kāds ķīmisks līdzeklis?

----------


## Texx

+1 Kodolskiltavai par metodi. Piekrītu, ka tikai ar uzgriezni un epoksīdu var nepietikt. Labāk jau ar pirmo reizi uztaisīt kārtīgi. Runājot par plastmasas uzkausēšanu jāņem kāds vecs nederīgs lodāmurs un plastmasas atgriezuma strēmelīte.

----------


## Buks

Paldies par padomiem! Vēl pēdējais jautājums. Ir plaisa plastmasā, blakus klaviatūrai, protams, pie bojātās eņģes. Tā kā slodze būs arī tur, tad mani interesē, ko varētu izmantot par armatūru redzamajā daļā. Varbūt ir kāds ļoti smalks stikla šķiedras siets,kuram varētu ar drēmeli izslīpēt vietu un tur smuki iesēdināt, un pēc tam pieslīpēt, lai vismaz viss būtu vienā līmenī.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nē, ar epoksīdu noteikti nepietiks un salodēt misiņa uzgriezni varēsi arī ar parasto lodalvu. Iekausēt, jā, ar lodāmuru.

----------


## Buks

Par to lodēšanu, biju domājis, ka lodēšanas vietā pielīmē armatūru ar epoksīdu. Bet, ja reiz misiņu varu salodēt ar alvu, tad nav problēmu tā izdarīt.

----------


## Buks

Ja nu gadījumā kādam noder, tad eņģi sataisīju, noslīpējot bojāto vietu gludu, un uztaisot alumīnija klucīti, kurā tika iegrieztas vītne, pielīmēju ar epoksīda līmi un ielaidu bultskrūves no otras puses, galvas noslīpēju. Tā kā eņģe rada ļoti pamatīgu slodzi, tad man nav ne jausmas,kā es varētu salīmēt to visu tā, lai arī turētu. Rādīt bildes, protams,ir kauns, jo nesanāca diez ko smuki.  ::

----------

